# Summer Job Opportunity



## cheffconnie

I'm looking for several Culinary Students to work at a private club near Asheville, NC. There will be many challenges and opportunities for creativity in this members only camp on the shores of Lake James. We will be producing weekly special events, as well as daily menu items. It will be full time May thru September. Please email me for more info. Some housing will be available.


----------



## lalmajid

i would luv to work if housing is there i have knowledge in pastry and baking  i am selling chocolate and french macaroon's in Pakistan  macaroon's i make my self


----------



## arteplacentero

I am currently lookin for a place to do my externship, but mine doesn't start up until after December 2012, however I have to have mines all set way before the end of my courses; although this post mentions september I was wondering if there was some opportunity for me after this perios of time.


----------



## cheffconnie

Thanks for the inquiry Arte;

However we only operate in the summer months.

Good Luck with your search!


----------



## bwarebakes

Will this be available in 2013 for Baking and Pastry students? Is it paid?


----------



## demianlatimer

Dear Chef, I'm starting my Associates at Schenectady County Community College this september. As long as there is housing i would love this opportunity for my externship. Though I'm just starting school, i have extensive experience-about 15 years. What are the requirements?


----------



## cheffconnie

I apologize, I thought I had deleted this thread.  With summer almost over, we are set with staff until next summer, but thank you for your interest.


----------

